# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A i ka pare njeri 5 Heronjte e Vigut?

## vagabondo_nyc

Monumenti 5 heronjtë e Vigut, i cili u zhvendos paraditen e së shtunës nga qendra e qytetit të Shkodrës drejt varreza të dëshmorëve tashmë ndodhet mes mbeturinave inerte dhe tymit të djegieve të tyre. Pavarësisht se në mbledhjen e Këshillit Bashkiak në shtator të vitit të kaluar u vendos që monumenti të zhvendosej vetëm kur të realizohej pastrimi total i mbeturinave, realiteti tregon se vendimi i marrë nuk është plotësuar. 
Që prej vitit 1984 monumenti 5 heronjtë e Vigut vepër e skulptorit të njohur Shaban Haderi ishte i pozicionuar pranë objekteve të tjera kulturore të qytetit si Radio Shkodra dhe Teatri Migjeni, ndërsa sot pas rreth 26 vitesh ndodhet i rrethuar nga inertet dhe tymi. (a.r/news24/balkanweb)

----------


## Sander_K

i ke ke plehrat megjithe vellezrit e tyre komuniste

----------


## mondishall

..................................................  ...........

----------


## goldian

> i ke ke plehrat megjithe vellezrit e tyre komuniste


kush ishin ata 
truprojet e enver hoxhes????
jo jo ate pune bate saliu 
ta rujte zoti jozefinen se tash ta po ban nje shatervan aty me urinu katundaret 
i lumte pd-se

----------


## Brari

ne pamje te pare duket si veper e pd-se kjo.. por jam i bindur se eshte loj e hafije te edvinit..

pd -ja nuk duhet ta hante kte kokerr ullini..

tani edvini ben fest ne peze me mafien e tij..

i ben letra ai tani europes..
na moj europe.. 
na mbroni neve se jemi antifashiste kemi leftuar bashk kunder hitlerit.. kurse qo pd-ja eshte fashiste se ja cben me anti fashistet..i hedh ne plehra..

gjithmon jan dallue demokratet shkodran per marrina..

u mungon inteligjencia..

nuk duhet te binin ne kte kurth..

ppsh-ja e edvinit u ka marre shpirtin ne biruca shokve te 5 heronjve.. qe po ta bej listen ketu vete tek nja 200 vete vetem komunist shkodre.. mirpo dinte ta dridhte e te hiqej anti-fashiste..

kurse pd po heq nje cop beton ne fakt por do ta paguaj shtrenjt..

ne se do duhej te hiqej.. do duhej te behej kjo me nje far ceremonia me respekt e me mbeshtje popullore e te vihej monumenti diku tjeter po me respekt e ceremoni..

dhe keshtu nuk do kishim debato-cione..

5 heronjt e vigut jan 5 djem te rinj te vrare ne befasi ne zonen  fshatare te vigut.. te cilve skemi pse tu a zbrazim inatet me regjimin enverist.

kryetarin e 5 heronjve.. e te gjithe partizanve te zones se shkodres.. heroin tuk jakova e mbyti ne biruc me helmim kanibali enver hoxha me nexhmijen..

sot nexhmija ferkon duart me magarllikun e bashkise se shkodres.. kuptohet dhe edvin ruci me shoke..
e kan nji drras mangut shkodranet..

----------


## prenceedi

ata te vigut si kam pare keta jane te VIDHIT 
http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/...Tn7dY/610x.jpg
http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/image..._1122_nano.jpg
http://www.24-ore.com/arshiva/newsfo...rama_small.jpg
http://www.kohajone.com/foto/2008030...5_artikull.jpg

----------


## goldian

mire e the o brar 
e kane nje drrase mangut shkodranet
le ta votojne saliun prap se dhe kalane rozafe ta po e hek ose ka me ja vu emrin kalaja jozefine

----------


## Brari

ke te votojne shkodranet o guldian.. ne se saliu nuk ben sipas teje..

me thuaj 1 emer..

shpejt ..

----------


## Kavir

Te them te drejten mire bene qe i hoqen sepse nuk e kane vendin aty. Heronjte e sodit, jane Hajdaret, Berishet, Jozefinat, Edet, Metat dhe soj e sorrollopi. 
Biles une them qe edhe ne kartmonedhen e re qe ka dale hiqet Genti dhe te vihet ne nje krah Jozefina dhe Sala, kurse ne krahun tjeter  shoku Fatos me shokun Edi.
Koha e maskarenjve nuk ka vend per heronj.

----------


## Analistja

> Monumenti 5 heronjtë e Vigut, i cili u zhvendos paraditen e së shtunës nga qendra e qytetit të Shkodrës drejt varreza të dëshmorëve tashmë ndodhet mes mbeturinave inerte dhe tymit të djegieve të tyre. Pavarësisht se në mbledhjen e Këshillit Bashkiak në shtator të vitit të kaluar u vendos që monumenti të zhvendosej vetëm kur të realizohej pastrimi total i mbeturinave, realiteti tregon se vendimi i marrë nuk është plotësuar. 
> Që prej vitit 1984 monumenti 5 heronjtë e Vigut vepër e skulptorit të njohur Shaban Haderi ishte i pozicionuar pranë objekteve të tjera kulturore të qytetit si Radio Shkodra dhe Teatri Migjeni, ndërsa sot pas rreth 26 vitesh ndodhet i rrethuar nga inertet dhe tymi. (a.r/news24/balkanweb)


po me vjen keq qe jane keto mendime prapanike per heqjen e 5-heronjve te vigut.
dhe e dini se cilet jane: Ndoc Mazi, Ndoc Deda, Naim gjylbegu, Ahmet Haxhija dhe Hydajet Lesha.

----------


## kitrra7

Hajde Shqiptar, hajde.  :me dylbi:  Vetëm në vendin tonë mundë të ndodhë që muzgu i mbrëmjes të të zejë patriot e agu i mëngjezit të të zbardhë tradhëtar.  :me dylbi:

----------


## juanito02

Herojte e Vigut packa se jane deshmore te komunizmit jane deshmore te kombit.
Dhe ai memorial ka qene per dekada pjese e pejsazhit te Shkodres.
Po ja qe heqim monumentet tane e diku tjeter ngreme memoriale te Greqise.
Nuk do na e fale askush kete.
Jemi nje komb qe e kemi te cunguar simboliken kombetare dhe kur e krijojme sadopak e prishim po vete
Turp i madh

----------


## Analistja

> Herojte e Vigut packa se jane deshmore te komunizmit jane deshmore te kombit.
> Dhe ai memorial ka qene per dekada pjese e pejsazhit te Shkodres.
> Po ja qe heqim monumentet tane e diku tjeter ngreme memoriale te Greqise.
> Nuk do na e fale askush kete.
> Jemi nje komb qe e kemi te cunguar simboliken kombetare dhe kur e krijojme sadopak e prishim po vete
> Turp i madh


Bashkohem plotesisht me mendimin tend dhe po e perseris qe me vjen keq qe nga shqipetaret degjoj te flitet keq per heronjte e vigut, dhe per shume te tjere. E dini qe mendohet te hiqet edhe monumenti i Isa Boletinit ketu ne Shkoder. Pra cfare i mbetet Shkodres pastaj, apo shatervanet e Jozefines... 
Sincerisht me vjen keq per keto qe po ndodhin.

----------


## derjansi

pranej popullin shqiptar gjithni e ka mallku historija sepse na kurr se kena respektu gjakun e atyne deshmoreve qe ran per ket tok e mallkimi i tyn aka me na ndjek hap mas hapi tan jeten

sot pes herojt e vigut, neser skenderbeu, masneser adem jashari e kshtu me rradhe nuk i meritojm ne kto heroj e deshmor

turp per shkodren qe e lejoj ni sen te till

----------


## Borix

Nuk ekzistojne koncepte te tilla si "heronj te nazizmit", apo "heronj te komunizmit" apo "heronj te demokracise". Nje hero eshte i tille per popullin e tij, nje deshmor po ashtu. Kishte partizane qe u vrane gjate sistemit komunist, por po te kishin vdekur gjate luftes anti-fashiste, do te ishin shpallur deshmore - jo per hir te partise, por per hir te atdheut. Eshte e kote te merresh me disa ketu, qe jo vetem nuk njohin Shqiperine dhe historine e saj, por perdhosin atdheun me ankime e qurravitje.

Sa per informacion, vellai i Ndoc Mazit, i cili jeton ende ne Tirane, eshte nje militant i PD-se, por per te vellane ka krenarine qe i ka dhuruar heroi.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> po me vjen keq qe jane keto mendime prapanike per heqjen e 5-heronjve te vigut.
> dhe e dini se cilet jane: Ndoc Mazi, Ndoc Deda, Naim gjylbegu, Ahmet Haxhija dhe Hydajet Lesha.


Baba i Ndocit duel në derë:
- Ç'asht kjo zhurmë e kjo poterë?
Farë e fis ku janë drejtue
ditë e madhe s'ka qillue?!
- S'ka qillue, or medet
qindro Dedë e baj gajret
se na gjuejti moti rrfe
na e rrëxoi Ndocin dek' për dhe...

.....
.....
-More Ndoc, more zamak
kush ta lau trupin me gjak,
pa i pasun borxh as hak?
-Nuk më vrau borxh i shtëpisë,
por më vrau pushkë e tradhtisë,
sepse i dola zot Shqipnisë! ....

Kolë Jakova

Fjalë e urtë: Bora është e bardhë, por e ndyjnë qentë.

----------


## atomxsmasher

sa lek thu i shesin se du me i vu n'living room

----------


## KUSi

Me duket se 5 Heronjte e Vigut kane ngele vetem si kujtim neper fotot e njerezve qe kane qene ne qytetin e Shkodres, ja mua kjo foto me ka ngel kujtim nga 5 Heronjte e Vigut kur isha per here te fundit ne Shkoder . Mos ju kujtohet neser a pasneser keshillit bashkiak ta heqen dhe shtatoren e Isa Boletinit dhe te ndertojne ndonje LAVAZH aty .

----------


## shkodra13

Gabimi i vetem ne heqjen e monumentit asht vonesa!
Per propaganden komuniste edhe Enver Hoxha ishte HERO e KOMANDANT LEGJENDAR ne luften kunder pushtuesit. Gjynah qe ia hoqen bustin prej qendres se Tiranes!

----------


## oliinter

i hoqi topalli per ti cuar ne plera....

----------

